# Nem's Lady ( Letigrama) tank



## Letigrama (Jul 6, 2008)

Ok, so Santa got me a new camera, still experimenting

here's my new frogspawn still opening, but massive alredy!



here's Baby RBTA- shes about 4 to 5" but poor thing has been travelling all night around the tank finding her spot, shes on the mend



These are my three new beauties- firefish- super healthy so far, eating, is really stunning, the 3 go together everywhere



more



my rics are not new 



this is not new either, lol



my pencil urchin munching my algae, he better get on it



some of my latest zoa's from R2O- id would help





quick shot of half my tank



my new purple hammer heads- from Kweli



my older zoas and the thing that I am still not sure what it is other than RED GSP



My Micromusa ( glass a bit dirty in front)



hand leather coral- one of my favorites



blue mushrooms



green hammer



my open brain coral



and my GSP taking on already- from Kweli



That's all for now!


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

nice stuff and it is time to start phosban reactor before it will be late 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*pics*

leti beautiful pics ........let me know if u want more of the devils hand my most hardiest of them all


----------



## uniboob (Dec 29, 2012)

The zoanthids from r2o may be "Fred Flinstone zoanthids" or just similar looking.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Leti, try tuning back your exposure time to get a bit of a darker image. You can also adjust your white balance a bit to get a more solid color out of the coral. 

Very nice pics!!!


----------



## Letigrama (Jul 6, 2008)

sig said:


> nice stuff and it is time to start phosban reactor before it will be late


Greg, not liking you now 

I promise 2014 will bring a phosban reactor! i will start to do some research and will post questions...


----------



## Letigrama (Jul 6, 2008)

tom g said:


> leti beautiful pics ........let me know if u want more of the devils hand my most hardiest of them all


thank you Tom. I might take on the offer later on, still working hard on making room.... i was so happy i sold some BTA's yesterday and recover half of the money I spent on the new livestock. Did you see my RBTA? Very excited i got another kind... now just to be patient while i build my frag tank


----------



## Letigrama (Jul 6, 2008)

altcharacter said:


> Leti, try tuning back your exposure time to get a bit of a darker image. You can also adjust your white balance a bit to get a more solid color out of the coral.
> 
> Very nice pics!!![/QUOTE
> 
> Hi Dave, I will look at these settings. thanks!


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*purchses*

yes I did see your purchase very very nice .


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

You should check out CanadaCorals - they had some cool nems in one of the tanks. I think I saw flame BTAs, and a green with purple tips BTA as well.


----------



## Letigrama (Jul 6, 2008)

ameekplec. said:


> You should check out CanadaCorals - they had some cool nems in one of the tanks. I think I saw flame BTAs, and a green with purple tips BTA as well.


I definetely need to stop by Canada Corals... but.. must wait a bit now. no room for new nems until a few more come out..


----------



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

Nice setup.

If you are not doing SPS and are not getting algae overgrowing your corals you can probably hold off on treating PO4.


----------

